# Projecto datalogger do Dave



## *Dave* (10 Set 2012 às 14:45)

Bem, cá regresso eu a esta casa, com um projecto que para principio me vai resolver os problemas de falta de tempo.

Trata-se de um datalogger de temperatura, capaz de armazenar 5mil dados e funcionar mais de 1mês e meio, sem necessidade de trocar baterias.

O interface vai ser bastante amigável e simples. Vai ser necessário apenas um cabo USB, um programa bastante pequeno e um ficheiro excel, para extrair e tratar de imediato os dados.

Estou a planear fazer uma amostra de temperatura a cada 15min, o que significa que os meus resumos mensais irão contar com cerca de 2 900 dados.

Quanto ao abrigo do sensor, vou usar cerâmica tipo os pratos das chávenas de café (talvez um pouco maior), para fazer o RS.

O sensor é um DS18S20+, tecnologia militar da MAXIM.
Foi o sensor que consegui arranjar a custo zero, pois foi oferta da própria MAXIM. Eles têm outros melhores, este infelizmente tem um step minimo de 0,5ºC. Mas "a cavalo dado não se olha a dente" . De futuro, noutras versões deste datalogger, vou-me recorrer de outros sensores.



Podem acompanhar o desenvolvimento do projecto neste link: http://blogoengenhocas.blogspot.pt/search/label/Proj. datalogger


Desde já podem ver os últimos testes, feitos durante as 2 noites passadas.


Deixo a nota de que a reportagem na TVI nada tem a ver com o meu regresso . Como podem ver no blog, já o planeava há algum tempo.



Outras engenhocas em: http://blogoengenhocas.blogspot.pt/


----------



## amando96 (10 Set 2012 às 15:32)

Força nisso, já pensei em criar mini-dataloggers para largar aí pelos vales em dias frios para ver onde é que a temp baixa mais.

Estás a usar algum RTC ou sabes que X tempreatura foi a hora Y porque contas os segundos?


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2012 às 16:22)

O RTC ia aumentar o custo do protótipo inicial.

Neste momento estou a fazer leitura a cada 30s, contando oscilações de clock.
Na versão final (menos de um mês) vou recorrer a um cristal de 32,768KHz para temporizar períodos de 15min. Assim, por exemplo, a 3ª leitura equivale a 45min após ter sido accionado o circuito.


Quanto à ideia dos "mini-dataloggers" há alguns aspectos técnicos a ter em conta antes de os "largar" e a box com o circuito deve ficar enterrada para uma maior estabilidade de temperatura para o circuito. Não há muitos CI's baratos (comuns à minha carteira) que permitam funcionamentos confiáveis com temperaturas abaixo nos 0ºC .
Assim é preferível  estudo de micro-climas durante um mês, do que apenas durante uma noite... mas também é possível fazer!

Estou mais preocupado com o alojamento do circuito, do que qualquer outra coisa...


Para iniciar o desenho da PCB só me falta a chegada do conversor USB-serial para colocar as furações correctas.



Abraço


----------



## amando96 (10 Set 2012 às 18:09)

"largar" como quem diz  também tinha de ter em conta o orvalho e afins, há caixas estanque que se usam para RC que devem ser boas para isto.

RTCs também se arranjam oferecidos no mesmo sítio desse termómetro


----------



## *Dave* (10 Set 2012 às 19:23)

amando96 disse:


> RTCs também se arranjam oferecidos no mesmo sítio desse termómetro



Sim sim, eu sei, mas vai ficar para outra versão.

Por agora vou apriorar ao máximo a poupança de energia, de forma a que não gaste mais que 1A por mês e assim até pilhas dos chineses servem para o colocar em funcionamento.


----------



## asena (13 Set 2012 às 01:58)

*Dave* disse:


> Sim sim, eu sei, mas vai ficar para outra versão.
> 
> Por agora vou apriorar ao máximo a poupança de energia, de forma a que não gaste mais que 1A por mês e assim até pilhas dos chineses servem para o colocar em funcionamento.




olá David,

vai colocando resultados!


----------



## *Dave* (13 Set 2012 às 10:56)

asena disse:


> olá David,
> 
> vai colocando resultados!






Olha só quem é ele .


OK, vão aparecer resultados de certeza .



Abraço


----------



## *Dave* (2 Nov 2012 às 20:37)

A aguardar fabrico de PCB.

Esta foi a derradeira semana de testes e fiquei bastante animado com o resultado 


*Proj. datalogger​*


----------



## asena (2 Nov 2012 às 20:49)

*Dave* disse:


> A aguardar fabrico de PCB.
> 
> Esta foi a derradeira semana de testes e fiquei bastante animado com o resultado
> 
> ...




E que tal, tens dados concretos ?


----------



## *Dave* (2 Nov 2012 às 20:59)

asena disse:


> E que tal, tens dados concretos ?



Sim está lá no blogue.

Infelizmente, não consigo colocar imagens muito grandes, por isso têm de confiar em mim .

Mas tal como disse lá, ás 19h e apesar do RS estar colocado não da melhor forma, tinha uma temperatura bastante próxima da registada pelo IM em Castelo Branco, a 30km linha recta de mim.

Hoje está calmo e não tenho muito vento de norte (direcção Serra da Estrela), por isso é uma boa alguma para comparar estas medições.

A cerâmica é muito boa para este tipo de coisas...
Quando estava a tentar furar (missão impossivel ehehe) além de estragar 2 brocas de pedra notei que quando tocava no local onde estava a broca estava quente, mas do outro lado estava normal... como se nada fosse.

Isto dá-me alguma segurança para dizer que com Sol directo e apenas com 2 pratos, os valores serão bastante precisos e a temperatura medida será a do ar em redor e não do aquecimento da cerâmica pela incidência do Sol.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Nov 2012 às 02:21)

Finalmente consegui reunir todo o material que faltava neste meu datalogger low cost .

Últimos testes até final do mês e se tudo correr bem no mês de Dezembro já poderei contar com ele para fazer os registos por mim.


*Proj. datalogger*​


----------



## *Dave* (20 Dez 2012 às 13:27)

A correr bem, neste momento já deverei contar com cerca de *1900 registos*.

Foi colocado num local estratégico para medir as temperaturas minimas de um local com microclima (um vale, onde costumo ter sempre -5º do que aquilo que registava em casa) especial.

Dia 1 ou 2 de Janeiro vou fazer a recolha do equipamento e então colocar fotos do local, assim como a localização.









http://blogoengenhocas.blogspot.pt/search/label/Proj. datalogger​


----------



## *Dave* (30 Dez 2012 às 13:56)

Cá está o resultado do 1º mês de trabalho em ambiente "real".

De dia 1, 13:30, a dia 30, 11:30, totalizaram-se 2777 medições.

Acho que se portou bastante bem.


http://blogoengenhocas.blogspot.pt/2012/12/um-mes-de-recolha-de-dados-datalogger.html


Posso dizer que estou de volta à comunidade e ficou resolvido o meu problema de falta de tempo para fazer os registos .


----------

